# Graco airless heated hose system air assist



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

just found a video on Youtube. It's Graco's FinishPro 290, an air assist unit with an additional heated hose system. 

This system from Graco has been introduced last month in Europe.






Wanted to share this info with you.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is it this set up?
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/graco-heated-hose-system-8440/

The links in that thread I linked were not working for me.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

My hose is always heated....:whistling2:


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

paintpro08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> just found a video on Youtube. It's Graco's FinishPro 290, an air assist unit with an additional heated hose system.
> 
> ...


Ahhh... music to paint by! This would really get the crew hoppin'. Does it come with a CD?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The fan seemed a little small for that surface if you ask me.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Johnpaint and I have spoke about this.. it does look like a good system. I would LOVE to get one and try it out. I wonder what this would do on those cold mornings when the pump wouldn't want to spray right.. OR what kind of finish this would leave, if it could actually produce a better finish both in looks and longevity of the coating's life.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe this link works for the specs:

http://gww.graco.com/cs/Satellite?p...071&p=1229353762196&c=prd_p&cid=1260960172535

or google: graco c-max

The C-max comes with two setups: 1513, which has 15 meter (50') hose and max tipsize .0013" and 3023, which has 30 meter (100') hose and max tipsize .0023

The 1513 is recommended with the STMax and Finishpro series and the 3023 for the UltraMax series.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

The unit in the video is setup at 750 psi and the hose has been heated to 50 degrees Celsius (122 Fahrenheit). It all depends on the coating what pressure and heating is needed.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't know. Air assist is already complicating it enough.

I can get a really nice finish with a fine finish tip and a regular old airless.

Granted, I don't do a lot of really fine finishes any more, but even when I was spraying a lot of lacquer I could make a flawless finish with an airless.

It just doesn't seem worth all the extra hassle.


----------



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

TDTD said:


> Ahhh... music to paint by! This would really get the crew hoppin'. Does it come with a CD?



hahaha Germans he :no:


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

An insulated pizza delivery bag with boot warmer packs has helped. We put it around the first 40ft of our 50ft long line. This has helped us spray in colder environments.

The warmers last all night and have kept our paint warm enough (about 70 degrees) to spray with an outside temp as low as 28 degrees.

Tom
www.wedolines.com


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> I don't know. Air assist is already complicating it enough.
> 
> I can get a really nice finish with a fine finish tip and a regular old airless.



I should note that this is only the case if the surface being sprayed is not particularly intricate.

Obviously there are certain types and shapes of surfaces such as gingerbread, and other trim features which require a finer, more controlled spray pattern to avoid overloading the proud areas, or under-loading the recessed areas.

Usually some kind of cup gun, or HVLP serves this purpose well, as I am sure an air assist airless does.


----------

